# mwc hunting ? tappen/clen/piedmont



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

does anybody hunt 4 tree rats !# 
been wanting 2 go fishing an do a little tree rat hunting!
am thinking either tappen/clendening/piedmont,not sure which one.
been hunting a new piece of land(private gun club members only) that is loaded with grey's never hunted them little bugger's b4  man them things sure are high strung compared 2 them big old red fox's.
not looking 4 anybodys hunting area just a general location 2 start the walk 
with the wife. all the places i have premission 2 hunt only have red's, realy like hunting them little greys with my 22 it's much harder hitting them,than those big old red's !# 
mrtwister_jbo


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

hey twister, can't help with your hunting, but if you are in my area on the weekends hunting, stop by the cabin. you know where it is.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

clendening has some AWESOME squirrel hunting right on the hill by the Tippecanoe boat ramp, Ive limited out in that area BIG SQUIRRELS too. tappan has GREAT hunting also turn down the road at the first bay by the dam and go almost to the back where the pipe goes under the road, hunt the right side of the road. hope this helps !!!


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

thxs tcba will try tappen maybe 2morrow.
hey sauguy the tippecanoe ramp is that we meet up at ????????????
got out 2day 4 a little got 2more greys thats 7 greys an 3 reds so far !# 
got 1 more day off may try a combo hunting an fishing trip 2morrow.
twister


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

twister, yes it is, just down the road from the cabin.


----------

